# App Photo affichant une photo en transparence



## ange (13 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
Je galère depuis des heures pour (re)trouver une app pour iPhone qui me permettrait de faire une photo tout en visualisant une autre photo en semi-transparence. (pour refiare le même cadrage)
J'en ai trouvé 3 mais qui ne correspondent pas totalement à ce que je cherche :
* RePhoto, mais la photo résultante comprend un mix des 2 photos, et ne sais pas orienter correctement l'image de fond
* OverCam lite : mais qui plante (ne gère plus le dernier "Appareil Photo" d'apple)
* Same Picture : problème de cadrage/orientation, ni de curseur sur la transparence

En connaitriez vous un ou deux autrs ? ou des app plus complètes, mais qui offriraient cette option ?

Merci


----------



## erik00 (25 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour ange,

Je viens de tomber sur ton post en recherchant également une application capable d'afficher une photo en transparence pour effectuer le même cadrage.
Depuis 2014, as-tu trouvé une application viable ?

Merci à toi


----------



## mlo (14 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, je cherche aussi ce type d'appli avez-vous trouvé quelque chose. J'ai l'impression que ça a existé mais qu'aujourd'hui s'est passé de mode (si mode il y a eu ...).
merci


----------



## mlo (14 Juin 2019)

Peut être cette appli https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so1IzOn86m4. il gère des photos multiples sous forme de frame. S'il est possible d'importer une photo précédente sous sous forme de frame, je pense que c'est gagné ?!?!


----------



## ange (16 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir erik00 et mlo,
Je n'avais pas vraiment trouvé ce que je recherchais à l'époque. Il me "reste" 2 apps dans mon iPhone qui ne font pas 100% de ce que je cherchais, mais partiellement :
- "Hier et Aujourd'hui" (par geneanet), qui techniquement fait ce que je cherchais, mais qui oblige a mettre les sources sur le site de geneanet (bon, il se trouve que je fais aussi de la généalogie et que mon objectif est de travailler sur des  vielles cartes postales)
- "Before | After", (https://apps.apple.com/us/app/before-after/id592119245) qui me semblait pas trop au top à l'époque mais le plus proche...

Je viens de regarder la video de DMD Clone, pas sûr que cela corresponde vraiment (une source autre)

à approfondir à nouveau...
Ange


----------



## ange (16 Juin 2019)

je viens de faire une recherche rapide, je veins de toruver compareCam et... il plante sur mon Iphone SE....


----------



## morphine63 (22 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
As tu trouver une appli qui permet de faire cela, car CompareCam n'est plus sur l'app store


----------



## ange (24 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
actuellement, j'utilise Hieretaujourdhui diffusé par Geneanet, le site de généalogie et autres projets liés à la généalogie. L'appli fait exactement ce que je cherchais, le hic, est de diffuser sur geneanet la source (cad Carte postale) et l'image faite. Mais comme mon sujet est justement les cartes de mon village, cela me va. (autre petit hic : l'image est envoyée direct sur le site, on ne peut pas faire le transfert qu'une fosi plusieurs essais faits)
Je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'autres applis meix que cela (mais pas fait de recherche depuis plusieurs mois)
Ange


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (27 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai jamais vraiment trouver, du coup j'avais créé mon propre outil avec Codéa sur iPad, elle date de qq années mais fonctionne toujours.







Je précise que ce sont des copie d’écrans que évidemment lorsque l'on prend la photo il n'y a pas de superposition


----------



## ange (28 Novembre 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai jamais vraiment trouver, du coup j'avais créé mon propre outil avec Codéa sur iPad, elle date de qq années mais fonctionne toujours.



Sympa,

et comment peut-on tester cette application ? car son interface semble correspondre pile poil à mes attentes ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (28 Novembre 2019)

Ho lol, elle n'a jamais été déployée, c'était juste un programme à la va vite pour délirer entre potes (after/before).
Mais pourquoi pas, il faut que je l'optimise et que je l'étoffe (dis moi tes attentes ou options pour ce genre d'app)


----------



## ange (28 Novembre 2019)

Hey, super ! Merci de la proposition. J'avais déjà demandé à plusieurs développeurs (je traduis souvent des apps que je trouve bien (pour le plaisir d'aider les développeurs)  de l'anglais ou allemand vers le français, mais aucun n'avait envie ou le temps de faire une telle app !)

Pour proposer de l'étoffer, faudrait que je  la teste (plus simple) mais je peux quand même déjà proposer :
- qu'elle tourne sur iPad et sur iPhone
- bien sûr que les images réalisées n'aient pas la superposition 
- les images produites (et validées) soient directement dans Photos (pas sur un serveur)
- les images références lues depuis Photos
- avoir un moyen de visualiser dynamiquement la photos prise avec la référence (comme le fait l'app de Geneanet avec un slider permettant d'afficher l'une/l'autre)
- pouvoir masquer le menu (et ne rendre visible que les icônes transparentes mises verticalement ?) afin de voir l'image la plus complète.
- je ne suis pas sûr de savoir à quoi correspond l'option Négatif, mais par exemple dans Before|After, il y a un mode edge (contour) qui filtre l'image de référence pour n'afficher que les contours.Pratique.
- je ne sais pas si c'est et comment possible : pouvoir modifier "l'angle/l'ouverture" (?) de prise de vue. Je reprends des cartes postales et je voudrais reproduire le même angle/ouverture  ?????

Encore merci de la proposition et si tu as besoin de plus d'infos, n'hésite pas !
Ange


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (21 Décembre 2019)

bonsoir @ange, un planning chargé en ce moment mais je lâche pas l'affaire...
j'ai pris en compte tes propositions.
- oui sur iPhone et iPad
- elle aura les deux options car avec la superposition, j'ai réalisé des effets sympas
- oui c'est une évidence
- ok chef
- ça c'est déjà le cas
- l'option négatif, permet quand la colorimétrie est semblable d'ajuster au mieux la juxtaposition.. elle ne coûte rien (déjà intégrée)
- là c'est un peu plus compliqué c'est peut-être avec AR cette possibilité, mais déjà si on suis ton cahier des charges, on sera pas mal  

je n'y donne sérieusement dès le début 2020
je vous souhaites a tous de bonnes fête de fin d'année...


----------



## ange (23 Décembre 2019)

Super nouvelle : un vrai cadeau de Noël ! 
merci et bonnes fêtes
Et si tu as besoin d’aide (quoiqu’a part les tests je vois pas)


----------



## ange (26 Avril 2020)

Zut ! n'ayant pas de nouvelles depuis  3 mois sur cette app tant attendue, je voulais relancer ici pour en avoir... mais le compte de la personne qui l'avait proposé a été supprimé.... Volontairement ou forcé ? Dans tous les cas, dommage... sniff....


----------



## Clembon (8 Avril 2021)

ange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je galère depuis des heures pour (re)trouver une app pour iPhone qui me permettrait de faire une photo tout en visualisant une autre photo en semi-transparence. (pour refiare le même cadrage)
> J'en ai trouvé 3 mais qui ne correspondent pas totalement à ce que je cherche :
> 
> ...


Hey, 
désolée de répondre 7 ans plus tard, mais j’ai rencontré le même pbm que toi et j’ai trouvé une solution sur un forum américain : le type d’appli que tu recherchais s’appelle « onion skin camera », il y a plusieurs app sur l’app store qui propose ce service (j’ai pas encore eu le temps de les tester, mais pour l’instant j’ai pris OnionCam2)


----------



## ange (8 Avril 2021)

Bonjour Clembon,
vaut mieux tard que jamais ;-)

Merci. en effet je n'avais pas pensé à détourner l'utilisation des app de stop motion pour faire ce que je cherche... A voir si adaptable, car ma source est une image existante, et pas sûr que ces app permettent de sélectionner une photo existante comme base.
Note : et dire qu'il y a bien une dizaine d'années, avec mon fils, on avait fait des films en stop motion ! même pas pensé à ce détournement !
Note2 : pour l'instant, la plus proche de mon besoin est toujours "Hieretaujourdhui".... (mais je vais refaire une passe)


----------

